# Blueridge Guitars now come with Whammy bars



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.millmusic.ca/images/images/dave rattray.JPG


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I want one.....


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Dang! I knew I should have waited just a little longer before purchasing my Larrivee...maybe I can figure out a way to install this upgrade.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

is it a vintage trem or a rose.....


----------

